# underground dwellings



## tyler harmon (Apr 1, 2014)

does anyone have any ideas on how to build a hobbit hole/underground dwelling that would be kinda like the design.


----------



## janktoaster (Apr 1, 2014)

I have this book called Shelters, Shakes and Shanties that was my grandfather's when he was a kid in the early 40's. It's one of my all time favorites and I happened to find a link where you can click and look through the pages. A ton of good stuff on here. Here ya go homie



https://archive.org/details/sheltersshackssh00bear


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 1, 2014)

I'd be sure to research eberything about "tunnel cave ins" before I got too far.


----------



## tyler harmon (Apr 2, 2014)

thinking of digging out the hole. then building the frame with four by fours two by four and plywood walls. and the roof will be four by four bracers cross beams for supports, more two by fours and plywood for roof as well then sand piled on top. four by four support beams through the center.

as you can tell i do have a knowledge of construction.
i just need innovative thinking i can do the math.


----------



## tyler harmon (Apr 2, 2014)

janktoaster said:


> I have this book called Shelters, Shakes and Shanties that was my grandfather's when he was a kind in the early 40's. It's one of my all time favorites and I happened to find a link where you can click and look through the pages. A ton of good stuff on here. Here ya go homie
> 
> 
> thanx i appreciate it have looked at the whole thing yet but this seems like a very helpful book. very nice.
> ...


----------



## janktoaster (Apr 2, 2014)

Yeah, somewhere in there is a section about underground dwellings and building them


----------



## Durp (Apr 15, 2015)

make sure you tar the hell out of everything before you re bury your home, other wise it WILL rot with in a fairly short period.


----------

